# Mice feed



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Just wondered what everyone feeds their mice on please? If there are brand names please include them.

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

I mix my own

buy in from the feed wholesalers, and make up a mix from that, at the moment 6 different things go in. Rolled oats, Micronised Barley or Maize, Rabbit food, Dog biscuit, Mixed poultry grain, rolled pig pellet.

have been doing that for the last few years or so, makes it a lot cheaper overall.

N


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks

I wish I had that much room to store all that lol - I only have 20 or so mice.

will have a look at the feed merchants in frome they often sell that sort of thing loose.

which dog bicuit do you use?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've started to do the same.

I sometimes substitute dog complete for cat complete though.
I've found my rats won't touch the sow and weaner pellets though and I use a guinea pig mix instead of rabbit.
I think everyone on here with more than 'just a few' rodents mixes their own now.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i use the breeder complete dog buscuit. its about 6.50 for 15? 20? kilos

N


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

you carnt beat rat cubes made by argo feeds we use them in all our mice breeding cages and cost between £8-£15 for a 20kg bag 



luke


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I use rodent pellets I get from the Hamm/Houten shows 18 euro for 25kg if I run out before March I will use dog Biscuit and mixtures of other feeds.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i use rat and mice Cubes cost me £7.30 for a 25KG nag i buy 5+ bags a month


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i use complete breeding sow, and liteer pig food, it has worked wonders, and to be honest, i think there is summit in it to increase the litter size, most of mine have 13 every 3 weeks!!!! and its ony 5 quid for a 20kg bag!!!

lee


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i use complete breeding sow, and liteer pig food, it has worked wonders, and to be honest, i think there is summit in it to increase the litter size, most of mine have 13 every 3 weeks!!!! and its ony 5 quid for a 20kg bag!!!
> 
> lee


maybe it's all they hormones that put in it muscle mice:rotfl:

do they like it?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes i only £5.99 for the dog complete but if I run out then I throw the cats complete in.

Bosshogg,

Where do you get the mice cubes????
Are your rodents breeding any better than when you used to mix your own???


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> Yes i only £5.99 for the dog complete but if I run out then I throw the cats complete in.
> 
> Bosshogg,
> 
> ...


my food is made by Argo feed, i contacted them and there put me in contact with a shop that buys of them and i order via them, i wouldnt say there is much more differnce in breeding, but it easier to feed and there seem to drink less and it dont have as much waste as i did when i made my own

this the details for Argo foods
ARGO Feeds Ltd
Kirkwood Mill
Sheffield Road
Penistone
South Yorkshire
S36 6HQ
Tel: 01226 762341
Fax: 01226 766707


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i use sow rolls for my rats and mice


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i used to use sow and weaner pellets mixed with generic small animal feed 50/50 by weight.. the sow and weaner pellets cost me £5.20 for 25Kg sack and the small animal feed £9 for a 15Kg sack.. BUT now i have given up on breeding and only have a couple of pet rats and mice they all get either reggie rat or rat nuggets that i get from [email protected] just because its easier and i only need to keep small bags around now not bins full of feed


----------

